

Is Iceland's next volcanic eruption about to happen? - trias
https://theconversation.com/is-icelands-next-volcanic-eruption-about-to-happen-30642

======
IvyMike
A little off topic, but if it goes off and is in the news, it will be useful
to know how to pronouce Bárðarbunga:
[http://www.mbl.is/frettir/innlent/2014/08/19/how_to_pronounc...](http://www.mbl.is/frettir/innlent/2014/08/19/how_to_pronounce_bardarbunga/)

The key is that 'ð' is not really a 'd' sound, it's a 'th' sound. But it's the
'th' sound you make in 'feather' and not like the one you make in 'this'. (Pay
attention where your tongue is as you say the words; all "th" sounds are not
alike. The other 'th' sound is 'Þ' in Icelandic)

------
dang
Url changed from [http://arstechnica.com/science/2014/08/is-a-different-
icelan...](http://arstechnica.com/science/2014/08/is-a-different-icelandic-
volcano-about-to-act-up/), which points to this.

